# hello



## maressa (Apr 15, 2015)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a MMA student. Intermediate. Not really a beginner anymore but not advanced yet. Hugs and kisses to all.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## maressa (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope I enjoy it too.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Apr 15, 2015)

Always good to see more MMA folk around here. What do you cross-train for MMA?


----------



## maressa (Apr 15, 2015)

Boxing and Muay Thai for the stand up. BJJ, submission grappling and some freestyle wrestling for the ground game.


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Where do you train?


----------



## maressa (Apr 15, 2015)

I train at a gym in Curitiba.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## K-man (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard, maressa.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## Owned (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to MT Maressa.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

Hi Maressa! Welcome! I'm new too


----------



## maressa (Feb 24, 2016)

I was born here in Brazil, we moved to America when I was 5, I moved back to Brazil when at 18. My heart was always here. Don't know if you understand that or not. And I love MMA.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Maressa, welcome to MT!


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome Back Maressa


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

